# Engine Performance Question



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I just got my engine back from the shop yesterday and aside from the potential pain of an imperfect rear main seal (see other thread), the performance seems to be good. I thought I'd share the results and see if you had any thoughts or concerns.

The engine is a 68 400 block bored .030.
An Eagle 4.25 inch stroker kit was installed.
The cam is the Comp XR288 with 236/[email protected]
Rockers are 1.65
Edelbrock round ports flowed to about 300/225 (can't remember exactly)
Doug's round port headers
Custom Holley 4150 
Accel distributor with 34 degrees total timing

Check the dyno results and see what you think about the HP/TQ as well as the fuel curve etc. It was actually about 85 degrees with low humidity yesterday but the sheet says otherwise. Not sure how much difference that makes.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That looks excellent, to me. Should be a strong, durable combo. If it were mine, I would be delighted.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks impressive. Car Craft has an article "How To Read A Dyno Sheet" online if you do a search. Explains what you are reading on your print out.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks a bunch Jim that article really helped a lot. I feel really good about the engine build it looks like they made a very efficient pump.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

That does look excellent! One of the key columns is BSFC, your's is great at sub-4.5. I made a rookie mistake first time through my motor, and the BSFC was in the 5.5-6 range, and the power numbers were 20% off what I expected. Combination of bad deck height and fat head gasket leading to low compression and bad quench.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a winner!!!

Nice..


Bear


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks. Here's a question - The builder said put on 300 miles then dump the break in oil and go with Joe Gibbs 15w50 conventional. How nasty looking should that break in oil be at 300 miles? I understand the assembly lube looks bad in there but it's pretty filthy looking already.


----------

